# dwarf african croc info help



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

im looking for info on the african dwarf croc as im finding conflicting information on there uv requirements,basking temps and water temps,,anyone know of a good reliable source


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> im looking for info on the african dwarf croc as im finding conflicting information on there uv requirements,basking temps and water temps,,anyone know of a good reliable source


Try crocodilesoftheworld.com. . Saun breeds them and has a
care sheet on he site. . Also try renne at the dcz he breeds them also


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its ok ive managed to get the info my croc was originally bred by shaun and at this moment in time is sat in pilbara :sad:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> its ok ive managed to get the info my croc was originally bred by shaun and at this moment in time is sat in pilbara :sad:


Why is it there if its yours


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

because when i built the enclosure at home and applied for my dwa my council turned me down until i move as im waiting for my house to become vacant im not sure when it will be.they said i my licence would be granted then as my property atm has a tiny garden and sloped,so they let me put it in the shop i work at until then,which is a bonus as my boss.has said i can sell crocs from there under his licence when i take my croc home :2thumb:

u watchin croc man on tv


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> because when i built the enclosure at home and applied for my dwa my council turned me down until i move as im waiting for my house to become vacant im not sure when it will be.they said i my licence would be granted then as my property atm has a tiny garden and sloped,so they let me put it in the shop i work at until then,which is a bonus as my boss.has said i can sell crocs from there under his licence when i take my croc home :2thumb:
> 
> u watchin croc man on tv


Whats on tv like


----------

